# Hard starting after run out of gas



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

anyone have this issue? i have the ax306 engine...i may have overprimed it and flooded it after i ran out...i had to use electric start to get it going...its brand new so im not too concerned...i pull started it later in the day and it started second pull...just wondering if anyone has ever run one dry and had a problem restarting


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

could be you over-primed it..... some are a tad more finicky on choke/prime at different temps


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

bad69cat said:


> could be you over-primed it..... some are a tad more finicky on choke/prime at different temps


I agree...... 

On my AX306, if I prime it more than three times I'll probably have a hard start.

I've also found, for my specific engine, even when doing warm starts, 
that I need to go "1/2 throttle & 3/4 choke" in order to get one pull starts.

I've never ran out of gas, but it started on the first pull this year and I did 
use the fuel cut-off when putting it away for the season last spring.


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

good to know...i figured i overprimed it, but just wanted to make sure...this was its first "real" use....she got a little workout today...threw the wet heavy stuff a good distance...no bogging...dont even notice the auto turn really....im used to just muscling them around anyway, maybe thats why..


----------

